#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Ossensaartsoep

## Khadijal

*Ingredienten* 1 kg ossenstaart (liefst grote stukken, makkelijker om het vlees van te halen) 
2 winterpenen, in grove stukken 
2 preien, in grove stukken 
6 stelen bleekselderij, in grove stukken 
2 grote uien, in kwarten 
4 grote tomaten, in kwarten 
3 laurierbladen 
5 takjes verse tijm 
evt. een kruidenbuiltje 
olijfolie 
versgemalen peper en zout 

1 dl madeira 

1/4 bosje bieslook, fijngehakt 
1/4 bosje peterselie, fijngehakt 
wat kleine kastanje champignons 
*Bereiding* Rooster de wortel, prei, selderij, ui en tomaat in een braadslee, zo'n 20 minuten. Besprenkel met wat olijfolie en peper en zout. 

Na 20 minuten de ossenstaart toevoegen, gekruid met peper en zout en nog 20 minuten roosteren. 

Wat af laten koelen en dan alles in een grote soeppan doen. De braadslee met water op het vuur zetten en de bodem goed los schrapen. Dit ook in de soeppan doen. 

Water toevoegen, 1 1/2 tot 2 l. tot alles ruim onderstaat, aan de kook brengen en laag zetten, goed afschuimen! 

Daarna minimaal 3 uur laten trekken, liefst langer. Dan de soep zeven met een fijne zeef of eventueel theedoek. 

Het vlees van de ossenstaart halen en terug in de soep doen. Op smaak brengen met peper en zout. Als het er te vet uit ziet, af laten koelen in koelkast en wat vet er af scheppen. 

Voor het serveren de madeira, champignons met de fijngesneden peterselie en bieslookin de soep doen, dit geeft de typische smaak. Nog eventjes zachtjes pruttelen om de alcohol te doen verdwijnen. 

Variaties kunnen zijn door er wat kleine pasta schelpjes door te doen of fijn soepgroenten bij te doen.

----------

